# 6/27/2004 - Hiking - Hedgehog Mountain



## Greg (May 21, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm not going to have time to do the *Hancock hike* also planned this weekend, but I'd like to get in some hiking on this Sunday (6/27) morning before heading back to CT. I've done Potash so I was thinking Hedgehog Mountain (2532') via the UNH Trail which leaves the Kanc near the Passaconaway Campground. The complete loop is 4.8 miles, 1450 ft of elevation, and a book time of 3 hr. 10 min. I plan to start somewhat early - before 8 AM. Anyone interested?


----------

